# 96 altima weird problems



## johnny vodka (Mar 15, 2007)

My 1996 automatic altima has a problem that pops up at random. I occasionally can't start the car, since the ignition won't turn over and the car is locked in park. The gas pedal is locked as well. It'll eventually come lose, but yesterday was the worst occurance of this yet.

I stopped to get some gas. When I returned after paying, I opened the door and my car alarm started going off. First off, I didn't know I had one. Secondly, despite my glee in discovering that I have a car alarm, I couldn't get it to stop, so I had to remove the horn fuse. I couldn't start the car due to the problem I mentioned above, and I was at a gas station for 2 1/2 hours until it decided to start up. 

What gives? I was able to get it to start up fine this morning to get to work, but who knows if it will allow me to get home.

I also just had to replace radiator hoses since they were leaking and causing some overheating and horrible idling. Could that have caused a short somewhere or something?

Thanks.


----------



## johnny vodka (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for the insightful advice.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Sound like one heck of a system.. i would try to find any control unit and locking devices and remove power to them /remove them completely as it sounds like its malfunctioning.. or take it some where and have them do it. 

BTW Ez2nV lose the lame 1337 $p33k name and the attitude if you don't like Nissans then don't come here.


----------

